# Can we break God's heart?



## Richard King (Oct 23, 2009)

I know there is mention of grieving the Holy Spirit

but I remember a grandmother saying "you are making Jesus so sad" when we misbehaved. 
And I have heard other things like that in sappy songs or testimonies.
I wonder if we could possibly have that ability. 

So 
given that we can't do anything that comes as a surprise to Him...what do you think, can our behavior "break His Heart".


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 23, 2009)

Strictly speaking: no.

Figuratively speaking: sure, but it's a lame analogy. I prefer the one which states that we make Him smoke like a furnace. A little less sentimental, but it gets the judicial point across.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 23, 2009)

no


----------



## tt1106 (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't believe so. I am newly reformed. SO bear with me.
But my perspective has changed on how God interacts with his people. I got saved in the Methodist Church, but since that time, my understanding of God's nature has changed. I'd say that God does not experience emotions as we do.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 23, 2009)

Not in the same way we feel and experience it.

Way to weigh in without elaborating huh?


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 23, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Not in the same way we feel and experience it.
> 
> Way to weigh in without elaborating huh?



It is certain that God does not experience emotion in the way that we do. We experience emotion within a particular relationship to time and duration; God's foretelling capacity argues that whatever his experience of emotivity is, it is not experienced within time as we know it. Therefore we may not presume that God experiences emotions in the same way we do. I don't see how anyone can specifically define what God's emotivity does or does not entail until they can show exactly how God relates to time.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 23, 2009)

Define "break his heart". The question rests upon that definition.

If we define it as simply "make him sad", then yes, I think the Bible describes our sin as causing him sadness.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 23, 2009)

God does not change - He passes through no varying emotional conditions. So no, you can't break His heart, but His actions towards you may alter, as is appropriate to your condition, in a way that resembles what a heart-broken man would do (e.g., implore you to change your mind).


----------

